# ? on Heat Cycle



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I *think* Ruby (10 months) might be entering her first heat. Her back bits are definitely swollen. However, there's no discharge and she isn't licking or acting any different. So, I am not entirely sure. I think only time will tell!

My question is -- There's a Vizsla meetup planned in our city for tomorrow. I was really looking forward to going, because it's not often that she gets to play with 10+ Vizslas. Now I am thinking we probably shouldn't go. For those more experienced, are males attracted to females during the beginning stages of a heat? I know she's not fertile right now, but I don't want to cause issues between all the dogs either. 

Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Intact males are attracted like flies to dead fish 
May even break out into a fight (if the owners are sleeping)...whereas they would normall just growl in a low tone and move on.

Last year we met a female dog and was wondering why Sam was on after her dog so much, sure enough, she was in heat. Had to quickly put the boy on leash.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

That's what I figured. I really am not sure if she's actually going into heat or not, but I think we'll keep her home just to play it safe. The last thing I want is for her to be harassed or for a fight to break out.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't know at what stage in the cycle they start to become 'attractive' to other dogs. I can understand that you wouldn't want to miss out on a wiz. I would be tempted to go but be prepared to leave if she was having an effect on the dogs.


----------

